# Furry scale.



## CannonFodder (Sep 16, 2010)

I've had this idea rattling around in my head for a while-
*edit* I was talking about making a list of all the different groups and activities in the furry fandom and where they fall on the scale.
Basically a scale of how much someone is a furry, basically a 1 would be like a lurker, a 5 would be way furry.  It'll be essentially a list and you list a group in the fandom and what number on the scale you think they should be.
*edit2*
Each thing lower is not required for the next level, like I like fursuiting but I don't collect plushies so I'd still be considered a 3, but since most of my free time is around the fandom I'm a 4.

0)No interest in anthros.

1)Lurkers, people who draw anthros, use furry forums, use furry chats, use furaffinity, use artspots, use furnation, view furry porn(when it's JUST porn to you), collecting plushies, people who have fursonas, make furry stories, visit furry online communities, 

2)People who have attended furcons or furmeets, people who actively participate in the fandom, use second life, wear ears and tails in private or with other furries, pupeetering, 

3)Fursuiters, wear ears and tails in public,

4)People with most of their free time being centered around the fandom, people who have been to atleast 5 furcons, 

5)Their life centres around the fandom, own your own furry site, furry is how you make your living, surgery to look like animals(look up cat man),


----------



## Plutonium (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm a number 2/3 that is broke.


----------



## Jude (Sep 16, 2010)

Well, I don't see this scale as very accurate.

I'm a 4, but not a 2 or 3.

EDIT: Okay, with the edits, I'm more like a 1 

That doesn't mean I don't keep a FAF tab open everytime I browse the internet though.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 16, 2010)

2.5 for me. Well, I _would_ attend cons and fursuit if I had the cash.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 16, 2010)

Guys I was thinking about compiling a list of things that put you on the list.
Like adding on things to it.


----------



## Nox Luna (Sep 16, 2010)

Right now i'm only a 1. _Rats_, guess i'll just have to try harder if i'm ever gonna be a 5.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 16, 2010)

Well, I just wanted to say it's not an accurate scale because plenty of people are 4, but don't draw or fursuit.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 16, 2010)

Molly said:


> Well, I just wanted to say it's not an accurate scale because plenty of people are 4, but don't draw or fursuit.


 I know, I wanted to make a list with examples, not just these things.
Aka add things onto it.


----------



## Don (Sep 16, 2010)

My participation in this fandom really just amounts to me being on this forum. Though I do have plans to go to Cons in the future once I get some spare cash.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 16, 2010)

What I mean guys is give me some ideas of what to add onto the list.


----------



## Jude (Sep 16, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> My participation in this fandom really just amounts to me being on this forum. Though I do have plans to go to Cons in the future once I get some spare cash.



Yeah, same here. I don't have a fursuit and I've never been to a con, but most of my spare time after school is spent between FAF and Facebook


----------



## Fay V (Sep 16, 2010)

at this point 4...i need more free time. all I have time for anymore is work or drawing and forum. 

as for a list thing...hm7 own your own furry site.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 16, 2010)

Fay V said:


> hm7 own your own furry site.


 I'll put it as 5 since it doesn't go up to 7.


----------



## Edyn (Sep 16, 2010)

5. Getting reconstructive surgery to alter their face/body in lieu of a fursuit.


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Guys I was thinking about compiling a list of things that put you on the list.
> Like adding on things to it.


 


CannonFodder said:


> I know, I wanted to make a list with examples, not just these things.
> Aka add things onto it.


 


CannonFodder said:


> What I mean guys is give me some ideas of what to add onto the list.



Hey, did you want help adding things to the list? Well, I don't have any, but I think there needs to be something between 0 and 1... because you suddenly jump from no interest, to omg furry porn.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 16, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Hey, did you want help adding things to the list? Well, I don't have any, but I think there needs to be something between 0 and 1... because you suddenly jump from no interest, to omg furry porn.


 Well a 0 is anybody who isn't a furry, furry porn is a 1 because if it is to them JUST porn and not some sort of spiritual connection to anthros or something, then it's just porn.


----------



## wheelieotter (Sep 16, 2010)

Interesting idea, kinda like a furry Kinsey scale.
Collects plushies?
Puppeteering, like the Funday Pawpet Show or Oh! Pawpets?


----------



## Taralack (Sep 16, 2010)

I'd be a 1, not interested in cons or fursuits at all. Just here for the art, bro.

If you want to add stuff to the list, I think 3 should also have "people who have fursonas", 4 should have "people who think they are reincarnations of their fursonas" and 5 should have "think they are an anthro trapped in a human body".


----------



## Plutonium (Sep 16, 2010)

Sounds like a Kinsey scale but with popular culture & furry culture instead of sexuality unless furry is that to some. Perhaps it could be worded like this.

0	Only interested in pop culture
1	Predominantly interested in pop culture, only sometimes interested in furries
2	Predominantly interested in pop culture, but more than incidentally interested in furries
3	Equally Interested in pop culture and furries
4	Predominantly interested in furries, but more than sometimes interested in pop culture.
5	Predominantly interested in furries, rarely interested in pop culture
6	Only interested in furry culture.
X      Interested in other sub cultures.

I would avoid adding traits to levels, almost every furry "trait" can exist for someone that may not even be apart of the fandom.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 16, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I'd be a 1, not interested in cons or fursuits at all. Just here for the art, bro.
> 
> If you want to add stuff to the list, I think 3 should also have "people who have fursonas", 4 should have "people who think they are reincarnations of their fursonas" and 5 should have "think they are an anthro trapped in a human body".


 Honestly considering how many furries have fursona it'd be better as a 1.

Also I found out a couple of mainstream religions believe they are reincarnations of animals so I'm going to try and avoid this.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 16, 2010)

Even if you took the scale to ten I don't think it would be able to effectively, accurately measure the "furry factor" for everyone.  That furry poll (Klisoura?) would be an example in how to sort people out in the fandom, if you read the questions, look at the results, etc. you might glean the info you need for a smaller-scale "scale" to measure FAF's population upon.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 16, 2010)

Probably about a 2 now, but a 3 when I get my tail.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 16, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Even if you took the scale to ten I don't think it would be able to effectively, accurately measure the "furry factor" for everyone.  That furry poll (Klisoura?) would be an example in how to sort people out in the fandom, if you read the questions, look at the results, etc. you might glean the info you need for a smaller-scale "scale" to measure FAF's population upon.


 I know what klisoura is, I have that bookmarked and list trends often.

While we're talking about klisoura, did you know in the last month zoophilia in the fandom has dropped 1%?  Woo-hoo.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> While we're talking about klisoura, did you know in the last month zoophilia in the fandom has dropped 1%?  Woo-hoo.


 
We need a fist-pump emoticon.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 16, 2010)

Tycho said:


> We need a fist-pump emoticon.


 Probably what is going to happen is by the end of the year it is going to go down to like 8%, which doesn't sound like alot but considering how far we are in the year that is really impressive.
If I'm right, next year's poll will open up and everyone will just be fucking shocked how much it'll drop.


----------



## Geek (Sep 16, 2010)

> 0)No interest in anthros.



Im more interested in making good friends within the fandom.



> 1)Lurkers, people who draw anthros, use furry forums, use furry chats, use furaffinity, use artspots, use furnation, view furry porn(when it's JUST porn to you), collecting plushies, people who have fursonas,



I do not have a "fursona" and I do not collect plushies but i do socialize with some furry websites but not religiously.



> 2)People who have attended furcons or furmeets, people who actively participate in the fandom, use second life, wear ears and tails in private or with other furries, pupeetering,



I do not have the time to play second life. Playing videos games is a waste of time. However I do attend furcons every 6 months and furmeets every two weeks. I don't care much about wearing ears & tails in private... I do not play with puppets.



> 3)Fursuiters, wear ears and tails in public,



I would love to own a fursuit just for fun but it's against my economical philosophy.



> 4)People with most of their free time being centered around the fandom,



I'm like a tourist, I never complain, I try not to make so much attention, I'm just the guy who watch you, follow you and take pictures at you.



> 5)Their life centres around the fandom, own your own furry site, furry is how you make your living, surgery to look like animals(look up cat man),



My life centers around my 3D job in general, I do not own a furry website but i do own an animation website so furries and other cartoon fandoms welcome, I refuse to do plastic surgery.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 16, 2010)

A 3 on your list... Though as it would be if I had the money I'd be a 4.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 16, 2010)

Geek said:


> Im more interested in making good friends within the fandom.


 What I mean by that is a 0 would be like a person here to find a fuck buddy, cause they aren't here because of any of the art or the community or anything, they just signed up to find someone else wanting sex... Yes there are people that call themselves furry like this.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm a 2.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 16, 2010)

Hm... if I had to make a scale, it might go something like this:

-1: Generally hates furries.
-0.5: Thinks furries are weird, bears no ill will.
0: Has no idea what a furry is.
1: Has a vague interest in furry art, though rarely, if ever, pursues this interest.
2: Generally enjoys furry art. May occasionally view furry porn, but not regularly. Has no involvement with any furry communities.
3: Regular involvement with online furry communities.
3.5: Would be more involved if funds were readily available.
4: Attends furry conventions.
5: Attends furry conventions at all costs (i.e. sacrifices other needs).
6: Has devoted their life to the fandom.
10: Stalking Cat.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> 0)No interest in anthros.
> 
> 1)Lurkers, people who draw anthros, use furry forums, use furry chats, use furaffinity, use artspots, use furnation, view furry porn(when it's JUST porn to you), collecting plushies, people who have fursonas, make furry stories, visit furry online communities,
> 
> ...


 
I just don't know about the fursuit or ears requirement for #3...  I'm sure there are plenty of people who have been to at least 5 furcons who don't fursuit...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 16, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Hm... if I had to make a scale, it might go something like this:
> 
> -1: Generally hates furries.
> -0.5: Thinks furries are weird, bears no ill will.
> ...


 
On that scale i'd be a 3.5


----------



## Geek (Sep 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What I mean by that is a 0 would be like a person here to find a fuck buddy, cause they aren't here because of any of the art or the community or anything, they just signed up to find someone else wanting sex... Yes there are people that call themselves furry like this.


 
I love the art a lot... it's just that having friends is more important to me because all my life I've been alone, I seriously have no family at all and i'm trying to build one within the fandom.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 16, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I just don't know about the fursuit or ears requirement for #3...  I'm sure there are plenty of people who have been to at least 5 furcons who don't fursuit...


 Each level is not a requirement for the next.


----------



## Jude (Sep 16, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Hm... if I had to make a scale, it might go something like this:
> 
> -1: Generally hates furries.
> -0.5: Thinks furries are weird, bears no ill will.
> ...



I think the majority of people here would be a 3.5.
Myself included.


----------



## Geek (Sep 16, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Hm... if I had to make a scale, it might go something like this:
> 
> -1: Generally hates furries.
> -0.5: Thinks furries are weird, bears no ill will.
> ...



I'm 3.5

It's all about the time and money...


----------



## Minuet (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks like I'm a 1.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 17, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> I think the majority of people here would be a 3.5.
> Myself included.





Geek said:


> I'm 3.5
> 
> It's all about the time and money...


Well, that's kind of the point I was going for. Most people in the fandom should rate near the center of any scale that attempts to define it.


----------



## Makitana (Sep 17, 2010)

Meh, the jump from 0-2 is enormous while 3-5 is tiny in comparison. I'd consider myself pretty furry (visit online furry communities, met others irl, made my own paw gloves) but I still wouldnt consider myself a 2 by your scale (like a 1.8 or something).

IMO 3 + 4 should be together and 5 becomes 4.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 17, 2010)

I wouldn't say exactly 2 for my self.
Maybe around a 1.75.

Not a big fan of second life, do enjoy fursuiting at a con tho.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Sep 17, 2010)

I'd way 1.5


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 17, 2010)

Not accurate, but if I'll go by the list I will be between 0 and 2.
I don't draw, don't care about anthros, think that every furry thing is fake and gay(Nah, just gay), and don't even think about furcons.
I do actively participate in the forums, keep contact with furries regardless of them being furries, and have minor connection to the fandom.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Sep 17, 2010)

2, but I don't think it's a measure of how furry you are. It's closer to how obsessed you are, since 1 pretty much covers all necessary furry aspects. Just because you wear a fursuit doesn't make you more of a fur than someone who doesn't. And if you haven't gone to 5 cons, maybe you are just poor or not near cons. And a 5 is not the most furry you can get, it's psychologically unbalanced,


----------



## Enwon (Sep 17, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Hm... if I had to make a scale, it might go something like this:
> 
> -1: Generally hates furries.
> -0.5: Thinks furries are weird, bears no ill will.
> ...


 
On this scale, I'm a 3.


----------



## Mare_of_Night (Sep 17, 2010)

I qualify for both 1 and 3 XD I'm mainly just an artist who happens to like the animal people, but I like to wear a costume in public now and then just because. I've worn ears to school (my English teacher thought I was Bottom from A Midsummer Night's Dream), and ears/tail to a comic convention (because I felt odd going to a con dressed normal). Then again, I was in Ren Faire club for an excuse to dress historical, and my friend and I once went to school dressed as characters from _A Tale of Two Cities_ (and it wasn't for class or on Halloween - we just wanted to), so costuming isn't such an odd thing for me.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 17, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/72106-Where-do-you-fit-into-the-fandom

For each one assign a value

Add them together

YAY DONE


----------



## rcdragon (Sep 17, 2010)

On the original scale, I'm currently at about a 1. On the later scale, I'd say about 2.5. Given enough time and money (or time to get money), I could see myself getting into the 3.5-4 range on either scale, but would be unlikely to ever go beyond that.


----------



## Aegis (Sep 17, 2010)

1-ish
I don't paw off 24/7. :/


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Sep 17, 2010)

Should I feel like a loser for only being a "1?"

Also, there should be another number for otherkin :3


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 17, 2010)

1-1.5 on the scale stated by CannonFodder.

I feel comfortable with that level and I don't expect it to change anytime soon.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Sep 17, 2010)

*I would suggest this to Klisoura*

I believe I would fall as a 2 on the scale.  No I don't have an SL and most of those other things, but I did go to a con.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Sep 17, 2010)

I'd say I'm more of a 1 than a 3, though I have worn my tail out a few times. Never my entire suit though..


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 17, 2010)

Level four :3


Your scale is rather crappy, so I can't really pick one. I would probably rank as a bigger furfag if it wasn't for circumstances that prevent me from reaching my optimum level of faggotry. Should I take this into account, or just choose based on my current furfaggines?


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 17, 2010)

I dont know if i quite like this scale.... i was hoping someone would make one but that it would look more like this:

1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10

Please state the your level of furriness. 1 is the lowest, and 10 is the highest. Select your number and explain why because being a furry is not about a preset scale, but more so how you see yourself.

on my own scale if 1 was not a furry, and ten was a furry with a cape on that said "Super Fur", id rate myself 7 or 8. My entire life i have been a furry, and although the art is nice as well as the "art", being a furry is more than some very well drawn anthros, or some hot bitch, its just who i am and how i identify myself. 

Note: i am not at all trying to define a furry, thats just how i see MYSELF.


----------



## Qoph (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm a 2 right now.  Getting a fursuit might move me to 3.


----------



## Alstor (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm a 2 on CannonFodder's scale.



Plutonium said:


> 0	Only interested in pop culture
> 1	Predominantly interested in pop culture, only sometimes interested in furries
> 2	Predominantly interested in pop culture, but more than incidentally interested in furries
> 3	Equally Interested in pop culture and furries
> ...


 
A two on this.



FancySkunk said:


> Hm... if I had to make a scale, it might go something like this:
> 
> -1: Generally hates furries.
> -0.5: Thinks furries are weird, bears no ill will.
> ...



 A 3.5 on this.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 17, 2010)

I am mostly a 1, but am almost in 2. I just use SL from time to time. But I would wear a suit in private with friends if I could.


----------



## Aaros (Sep 17, 2010)

This is turning into a poll thread. Somebody should add a poll sometime.
On the original list, I'd be a number 1. But I agree that options 3 and 4 should be condensed into one.


----------



## Scouto2 (Sep 17, 2010)

A loose 3, leaning towards 2.

May reach into 5 slightly if science ever sufficiently advances to give me a working fox tail.
Preferably 3 if the same can be accomplished with _removable_ prosthetics.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 17, 2010)

Mostly a 3, right where I want to be.


----------



## Telnac (Sep 18, 2010)

2 describes me quite well.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 18, 2010)

The only reason im not a 4 or 5 is that I dont have the means to go to cons or get a fursuit. =/


----------



## Seas (Sep 18, 2010)

How about instead of a list that has all it's elements linked to it's own tier, make a list of aspects that each add different amount of points, let's say drawing anthros adds 1 point and fursuiting adds 3 points, and then make a final list that goes from 1-20 (or something like that) which is the final measure of furryness?
Just an idea though.

Anyway, on your list I'd palce myself somewhere around 2,5.


----------



## Jude (Sep 18, 2010)

Plutonium said:


> Sounds like a Kinsey scale but with popular culture & furry culture instead of sexuality unless furry is that to some. Perhaps it could be worded like this.
> 
> 0	Only interested in pop culture
> 1	Predominantly interested in pop culture, only sometimes interested in furries
> ...


 
Well, I'm a five or a six on this scale, but only because I don't give a damn about pop culture for the most part. That doesn't mean I'm some crazy furry otherkin.


----------



## DragonicWolf (Sep 19, 2010)

I am a zero and a three. I have no huge interest in anthro's, but I do find costuming fun. Creating the costume is challenging , and wearing it out puts smiles on peoples faces.


----------



## Kinxy (Sep 19, 2010)

I think the difference between 1 & 2 is a little big.  Then 3 & 4 are very similar.  Maybe space them out a little more.  So far I'm just a 1 haha.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Sep 19, 2010)

Hmmm... at the moment I do believe.
Who knows, perhaps I may move up.
You never know.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Sep 19, 2010)

I like this scale.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Sep 20, 2010)

kind of between 1 and 2


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Sep 20, 2010)

A 2 minus the tail and ears part.


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 20, 2010)

i'm a 1 :V
But i also don't have the money or courage to fursuit and wear stuff in public.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 20, 2010)

3picFox said:


> But i also don't have the money or courage to fursuit and wear stuff in public.


 
Same here. If I could get like 10 bucks for every hour, I'd do it, though.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 20, 2010)

3 fits me in this list.


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 20, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Same here. If I could get like 10 bucks for every hour, I'd do it, though.


 
Same, but i don't know anyone who wold give me $10/hour just for wearing a fursuit.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm pretty much a 1


----------



## Cam (Sep 20, 2010)

Im like 1 to 2

Cool dude B)


----------



## Loki Tau (Sep 20, 2010)

id say i was a 1 a couple year ago. now im a 0.2 on the richter scale.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 20, 2010)

Only if at 5 you're awarded a gold medal that proclaims you to be a terrible human being.


----------



## Geek (Sep 21, 2010)

> 0	Only interested in pop culture
> 1	Predominantly interested in pop culture, only sometimes interested in furries
> 2	Predominantly interested in pop culture, but more than incidentally interested in furries
> 3	Equally Interested in pop culture and furries
> ...



I'm a 6 for furries and an X for otakus



Heckler & Koch said:


> Only if at 5 you're awarded a gold medal that proclaims you to be a terrible human being.



Animal plastic surgery is the most extreme a furry fan can go.


----------



## Slyck (Sep 21, 2010)

1, you obsessed cuds.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 21, 2010)

1. 

I think you need a better metric.


----------

